# Avid.1 AV30 Wheels on MK4



## toastcoyote (Jan 27, 2018)

Just wanted to share my setup, I haven't seen these on VWs yet. 

18x8.5 +35 wheels, 25.5"ish FTG, 225/40/18 Pilot Sports, SPC camber kit max camber up front. 2.5mm spacers all around. ECS coilovers.



















My plan is to perfect the fitment a bit with wider wheel spacers.. 5mm up front, 10mm rear? and probably drop another .5" up front. 

Thanks!


----------

